# spawning gone wrong



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so i spawned betta's right? like 2 weeks later i began there dyeing in big numbers. when i did my water change i seen this black-ish gray dotty things there where a lot, i began thinking where they the cause of most death's (since all of them died =''[) they move a little fast and when you take them out of the water there almost transparent. can someone tell me whats going on??:-cry:


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like Glassworms or something. I hear they like to attack/eat fish fry. Just guessing though.. Sorry for your loss..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's ok but i can't get any photo's since there tiny it is looking at nothing to my camera. can you show me a site bout glass worms? and how do you remove them?


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew how to help


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glassworm Honestly I don't know how'd you'd get them in your tank unless you were to try to feed live ones directly to the fish. I wouldn't know how to get rid of them other then changing out the water and cleaning out your tank and supplies. I'm still not certain if it is glassworms. Just sounds like what you described. Transparent with black dots. Wiggling around and such.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, I cant believe they sell those useless piece of crap as fish food.We must exterminate them. Why would anyone want their fish to be eaten?


Anyway, if you really got that on your aquarium, first let boiled water sit all the day in it, and second, or stop feeding them those hellworms which eat your fish or stop using the water from the lake near your house.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I think another problem as to why your fry died (as I read in another thread) was that you did not have a heater for them to keep the temperature stable. Fry are very susceptible to temperature changes and changes in the source of water.

As far as what you described, I don't know what they could be. I think your best bet would be to clean out your tank with hot water mixed with vinegar and then let it sit in the sun for a day or two to kill anything that's left.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bbetta lover, I'm going to move this to the breeding section.You might get more answers there.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So how do the glass worms kill fry? I curious because I think I have some in the plants I collected from my local river. @[email protected] I don't want my spawn to be devoured.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

glass worms don't kill fry unless they're small enough- hydra can though, also dragonfly larvae. 
But seeing what Patafla wrote- I think that's your main problem right there. Betta fry *NEED* to be in 78F+ water.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx for the responses. they where only 2 weeks old. it is humid and burning up in here too. i can't get any dragon flies since all the water around me is polluted and instantly kills most fish. and also i will focus on that heater. i cleaned the tank & plants, an i will re-try the same betta's. thanks, also i put it in the diesease section, since i thought this parasite or something needs to be heard from professinal on knowing of diseases (and someone told me put it in the disease section) of this


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok then it's nothing from the ponds and such. 
To get rid of the worms- just soak the tank in hot hot water and let it sit out for a day or two- it should kill 'em.  

Good luck if you spawn again!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thx =]]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think fry need at least 80 degree water to do well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks dramaqueen, do i have to buy like an expensive one? because am might just get a 5 gallon heater since the tank not even full (because it is a 10). can anyone tell where to get a good, and cheap heater?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I'd try and get the best heater that you can afford. Of course, a good heater can malfunction, too. I would definitely get an adjustable heater.


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

the bugs sound like a water bug don't know the name of them but the look like a bettle when grown got i a bunch with my while get live food was thinking they were daphia boy did i have fun the small will eat them and the bug will kill them and both die , But hard to say were you would have gotten them from unless they were on plant or or in green water if you used any.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

search ebay or amazon for heaters. sometimes u can get a great deal


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

any cheaper heater will be a non adjustable one most likely, and I wouldn't trust a 'cheap' one with my spawn.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh ok how much is a price range for adjustable heaters?


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

i just got 2 for 13.98 with shipping here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/350489319183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 good luck


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx fishpond =] i will see what my parents say


----------

